# New Watson pictures!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Watson and I had a little bit a breakthrough after bath time today, and he showed himself to me as more than just a ball of quills! Then he even snuggled in my arms a bit. So I had to get a few pictures.


Hand Full of Hedgie by NoDivision, on Flickr


Watson by NoDivision, on Flickr


Sleepy Watson by NoDivision, on Flickr


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

AWWWWWW..... What a cutie! And so snuggly ^_^


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet little face...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Those first 2 are ART! I love them!!
What a little cutie! I'm so glad he's starting to calm down for you.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks PJM - I really love the first one - I'm thinking it might be one that nees to be turned into a painting


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love every picture!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

His squirshed little face in the third pic - adorable!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

squrshed face is his default face XD I hardly ever see his ears or eyes, just a nose peeking our from quills (he has some cuts on his nose from pressing his face so tightly into his quills D: )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such a cutieee
The poor thing (about the cuts on his nose). I'm sure he'll get used to you soon~


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope so. He's definitely getting better ^_^ And I assume the cuts are from his quills - there's really nothing else he could poke of scratch himself on. So I'm just doing my best to keep his little face clean so they don't get infected or anything.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

What a darling! I really like the last pic hehe.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

He is lovely!!!!! Love the name too.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

OHHH sweet boy, I am so glad that he is starting to worm up to you. He lookes so hansome in the second photo  he always liked hanging out in the crook of my are while I was reading.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, those are some beautiful pictures! He is a gorgeous hedgie!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

He totally looks like a Watson.  He's gorgeous!


----------

